# parrot fish behavior



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

What is normal behavior for parrot fish? My local walmart has 2 of these that are a fraction of what the other fish stores charge. they have had them for about 2 weeks now and I go check these fish out several times a week. they don't seem to swim much and when they do I am not certain they are swimming level seems like they are kind of at a heads down angle, they have no hiding places in the tank and hover as close to the heater as they can get. I feel sorry for these guys and want to buy them but i don't know if they are showing signs of being sick or if this is normal behavior.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

They do the same at the walmart out my way as well. The heads down huddle they do is fear from being in a small tank and no hiding places. I feel sorry for them as well as it is cruel to live in fear all the time or during store hours. If you buy them then next week the store will have more in stock and the breeder will breed more. It is an endless cycle that only stops when no one will buy them. You may want to read about their controversial parentage. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_parrot_cichlid


----------

